# Bottle-warmers and glass bottles



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Does anyone use glass bottles with a bottle warmer? (The kind with a basket over a hot plate that uses a tiny bit of water.)

We're leery of putting our plastic bottles in it, no matter what number is on the bottom, but I'm wondering if glass lets enough heat through to work properly.


----------



## treehuggermama (Jan 3, 2007)

We have the First Years bottle warmer and use Born Free glass bottles in it with no problem. We have only used BM from the fridge and it heated up very quickly; we pulled the bottle out before the ready button even popped up. And then of course pull the bottle out with a tea towel or something as the glass is quite hot for a few minutes.


----------



## junipermuse (Nov 1, 2006)

There was a time when there were only glass bottles (or boobs, but that's not what you're asking about) and I think they were heated by being partially submerged in boiling water probably in a pot of water on a stove. I think that a bottle warmer is essentially the same thing, just heats the water faster and uses less water. You could probably just put the bottle into a ceramic bowl and pour boiling water over it and let it rest in that until the milk was warm. I think the glass might make it take a bit longer, but not that much.


----------



## newmommy27 (Apr 22, 2005)

My wee one gets a bottle of breastmilk every week or so to keep up the skill...that said a few weeks ago I was warming up a bottle for my dh to feed her

we warm in a mug filled with boiling water and submerge the bottle...

the bottle completely broke...I guess thermal shock...

anyway it has not happened since but something to be aware of and cautious about


----------



## hawksnest (Mar 16, 2008)

We have the First Years bottle warmer too, and use both the plastic and glass bottles. The glass bottles heat up a little quicker and hotter than the plastic ones so I use a little less water for those.


----------

